# HELP..weed smells like grass/hay



## anthonygj (Mar 16, 2008)

i did do a search on this subject but i have my own personal questions 1 which is i just bought 2 OZ's from my mans and the weed smells like grass/hay but it smokes pretty good and i get a pretty nice high. would curing it for a little longer make any difference not only in smell but in the THC levels also?? this isnt no fluff stuff its that compressed mess. will buds being compress have an effect on the bud?? take a look


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

TRASH. no, IMHO, i dont think it will make a difference/make it better.

the 'high' feeling you are getting is that sleepy headache about to come down on you. schwag alert! you're not high!


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 16, 2008)

lol naw i been high all day and im just comming down and actually im not high no more but i have no headache and i feel great.....i guess it just the smell because i get a real nice high and no side effect i was just looking to make it better i guess


----------



## vertise (Mar 16, 2008)

thats brick weed no point curing it. How much you pay for 2 ounces


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Mar 16, 2008)

That shits prolly as old as i am already


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 17, 2008)

sideways scrolling page.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 17, 2008)

like i said dont let the looks or anything fool u its some good smoke just not attractive visual wise....man i paid $150 but i wus in a rush to cop some so $75 a oz aint bad i guess...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

yea right. how can the look NOT fool me? i see big ass stems and flat weed?!?!?!


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 17, 2008)

lol ive smoked real mexican brick be4 and that shit dont get me high....this shyt does


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 17, 2008)

i just broke some up to roll a joint and the shyt is stank as fuck now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

you're in denial timmy!


----------



## vertise (Mar 17, 2008)

yea man that is some nice tar bud. i dont like smoking bud just to smoke. you should invest in some quality product.


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 17, 2008)

yea i feel you. i know this is some commercial stuff but it smokes cool


----------



## vertise (Mar 17, 2008)

nice camera though


----------



## Oakey82 (Mar 17, 2008)

i've picked up shit that looked like that a few times. 
real good smoke just bad tastin.


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 17, 2008)

yea exactly what i was tryna say...and thanks its only a 6 megapixel that can take super closeup macro pix


----------



## PiffGuerilla (Mar 17, 2008)

lol regardless of it, it is brick weed. It can be decent, but that is total ass compared to the bud i smoke, i wouldnt touch that, i rather not smoke that, i only smoke PIFFF


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

if it looks like hey, smell likes hay, burns like hay, taste like hay....

guess what? it probably IS hay


----------



## 40acres (Mar 18, 2008)

I ended up with a bunch of schwag that looks just like that. It's been going for 50 or so a oz here.


----------



## hobbygrows (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah thats what i like to call reg. if you actually break up that weed really nicely you will soon realize that half of the stuff is un-smokeable. lots of premature seeds, stems, etc.. 50 an oz around here too. nothing like what im used to in NY.. shameful really..


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you're in denial timmy!



HAHAHAH HAHAHAHAH


----------



## jpalms27 (Mar 18, 2008)

1st Pic Looks Like Its Decent Rest Is Junk


----------



## gogrow (Mar 18, 2008)

why bash the poor man b/c he either cant find or cant afford the quality that (almost) everyone else here is used to. that looks better than the shit i've been getting lately, and i pay 80oz. im sure if the prices were proportionatly the same, he and i would both be smoking some cheese or ak, but they arent; dank is priced at about 5x that of shwag, and for someone that lives paycheck to paycheck, it isnt worth the difference. i would love to smoke some good weed sometimes; i havent smoked anything close to the quality of what is the norm here at RIU in about 4mos. cant find it, and cant afford it if i did; so until i become completely self-sufficient, i am forced to medicate with "trash" or "hay". it is sad and depressing, im sure anthony feels the same way, why make it any worse by bashing on his only smoke?


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 18, 2008)

your right about me not being able to afford quality bud so i do with what i can get...other then that all that matters to me is the high i get and if it didnt get me high i wouldnt smoke it....


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 18, 2008)

i wish i lived in amsterdam lol


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Mar 19, 2008)

That is Brick weed definatley from Mexico. Straight from the fields of Oaxaca.. =)


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Mar 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> if it looks like hey, smell likes hay, burns like hay, taste like hay....
> 
> guess what? it probably IS hay



HAHAHAHAHAHA


WORD


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Mar 19, 2008)

That weed still works great for cooking. A great batch of brownies came from thc oil I extracted from a bag of schwag.


----------



## Johnnysiqq (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah just make some cookies out of that stuff. its really easy and a way cleaner high


----------



## 40acres (Mar 20, 2008)

gogrow said:


> why bash the poor man b/c he either cant find or cant afford the quality that (almost) everyone else here is used to. that looks better than the shit i've been getting lately, and i pay 80oz. im sure if the prices were proportionatly the same, he and i would both be smoking some cheese or ak, but they arent; dank is priced at about 5x that of shwag, and for someone that lives paycheck to paycheck, it isnt worth the difference. i would love to smoke some good weed sometimes; i havent smoked anything close to the quality of what is the norm here at RIU in about 4mos. cant find it, and cant afford it if i did; so until i become completely self-sufficient, i am forced to medicate with "trash" or "hay". it is sad and depressing, im sure anthony feels the same way, why make it any worse by bashing on his only smoke?


breakin' his foot straight off in weed elitists ass's everywhere. He says say what again.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2008)

I can't wait to grow my own, I smoke stuff that looks like that. =[
I'd definitely pay 75 for an O of that though... an O's a lot.


----------



## chrismg84 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep that is what we get here 50 an oz, The best schwagg i used to get was in Az, some fluffy green nuggets that smelled great, but regular price


----------



## OjoRojo420 (Mar 24, 2008)

Save the seeds bro! Some of those can become fine ass Sativas if taken care properly. I've been getting some Colombian brick weed myself lately that kicks ass (headwise).

The worst grass in the world is the one you don't have.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 25, 2008)

Honestly, i would just smoke it, but if you dont want it theres lots of people who do! lol


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 25, 2008)

The Boy said:


> I can't wait to grow my own, I smoke stuff that looks like that. =[
> I'd definitely pay 75 for an O of that though... an O's a lot.


75 bucks for 28 grams is cheap as hell man.


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 25, 2008)

i would never pay 70 for an o of that, 50 max, it just smells like that because its mexican brick.

cook with it!


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 25, 2008)

anthonygj said:


> like i said dont let the looks or anything fool u its some good smoke just not attractive visual wise....man i paid $150 but i wus in a rush to cop some so $75 a oz aint bad i guess...


dam pretty expensive, those sale for 50 bucks down here..but i always go for the quarterouce (kush)


----------



## anthonygj (Mar 26, 2008)

the only way i can get a low price here is if i buy this stuff in QP's and even then a QP for $250 is $62 an O


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 26, 2008)

dude 250 for a qp of shwag is expensive as fuck. 

shouldnt be more than 150, where do you live?


----------



## bigkmt17 (Mar 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah thats a lot. Never over $50
an ounce here. But I wouldn't know how to find it if I tried.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn, a oz of grade A is 250-300 around here, thats why i grow my own. Selling just gets you caught. For the guys who do sell, yall got alot of balls.


----------



## exzile (Mar 26, 2008)

its 125 on Oz here up in northern ohio here. and the smoke around here is shit, cuz no one knows shit about growing, except for me soon to be the best!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 26, 2008)

exzile said:


> its 125 on Oz here up in northern ohio here. and the smoke around here is shit, cuz no one knows shit about growing, except for me soon to be the best!


lol, good luck! All i got to say is buy some good seeds!


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 26, 2008)

i can get 90 an oz not the best but not the worst aswell cant complain good stuffs around 180 - 220 but i want pay more than 150 myself coz i know how fast it can go lol


----------



## mrskitz (Mar 26, 2008)

it was dryed very quickly,it wernt trimmed properly and it was compressed for storage,,
eventhough it probably dont taste that nice itll still get you high,obviously you aint too disapointed and thats all that matters,,,,,,,peace


----------



## eatAstar (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like it came into the country in some mexican's ass! no no, joking, but definitely some commercial weed for sure, but it will smoke. hope it was cheap!


----------



## 40acres (Mar 26, 2008)

I posted on this thread when it first started about winding up with a bunch of schwag that looks just like that. If you look at the date, I still have that and can't give it away.


----------



## gogrow (Mar 26, 2008)

40acres said:


> I posted on this thread when it first started about winding up with a bunch of schwag that looks just like that. If you look at the date, I still have that and can't give it away.


 
why not??? i would gladly accept any smoke offered to me... but maybe that is just a personal opinion


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 27, 2008)

gogrow said:


> why not??? i would gladly accept any smoke offered to me... but maybe that is just a personal opinion


Thats what i used to think, but after this one time i smoke with my brother i changed my mind. This weed was not flushed and was dried way too fast and i dont even think they tried to cure it. Just hung up for two weeks. haha. But we smoke about 5 grams of that shit and we both couldnt breathe for shit the next few days. It was soooooooo fuckin bad.


----------



## Spitz243 (Nov 7, 2008)

I've tried some of that weed before...Its not bad...and it does get you high. $150 for 2 ozs of that shit is the right price....you definately got your $$ worth. It doesn't taste as good as a lot of other strains (purple kush for example). but it does have a sweet smell, taste, and smoke. i've also tried the compressed, moldy, nigga brown, seeds look like they got raped kinda shit...and theres no comparisson...i'd much rather smoke this bud than compressed mex weed....it can give some people headaches...but i guess that depends on your tollerance level to this strain.


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 20, 2009)

anthonygj said:


> like i said dont let the looks or anything fool u its some good smoke just not attractive visual wise....man i paid $150 but i wus in a rush to cop some so $75 a oz aint bad i guess...


I would so buy that for 75 a zip even tho it doesnt look that good. Thats dirt cheap lol, thats why. I would consider making one of those zips into some bomb ass hash or somethin.


----------

